# PX4 storm magazine?



## Jaybranham

I just purchased a px4 compact in 9mm. Will the extended 20 rd magazine fit the compact? And also wandering if the snap grip extender that comes on the subcompact mag will fit on the bottom of a compact mag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## maeyhem

I'm looking for similar info. Looking to find out if there are grip extenders for 17 round magazines for the PX4 Storm Compact in 9mm.


----------



## denner

All px4 mags and extensions are interchangeable except you can not use subcompact mags in the compact or fullsize, or compact mags in the fullsize. You cannot use flush compact mags with the subcompact floor plates(i.e snap grip) in the compact, because the floor plate is thicker(higher) for the subcompact, thus not allowing the compact mag to seat in the pistol with subcompact floor plates. Why you would want a snapgrip on the compact mag puzzles me, unless you have Andre the Giant hands.


----------



## biggjimm

How do you all like th px4? I have th .40 full size inox and it is a beast. I've shot around 600 rounds now and haven't had any problems. I love this pistol. as for th magz Denner is right on th bullz eye.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Where can you get bigger mags than 10 rounds in Kali?


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> Where can you get bigger mags than 10 rounds in Kali?


Pretty sure those are illegal in Kali...


----------



## TheLAGuy

VAMarine said:


> Pretty sure those are illegal in Kali...


I heard you can find them some places, just have to hunt them down.


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> I heard you can find them some places, just have to hunt them down.


Allow me to rephrase...

They ARE ILLEGAL FOR YOU TO POSSESS.


----------



## TheLAGuy

VAMarine said:


> Allow me to rephrase...
> 
> They ARE ILLEGAL FOR YOU TO POSSESS.


Oh really? What are the repercussions if caught?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

TheLAGuy said:


> Oh really? What are the repercussions if caught?


Well, for one thing you'll get kicked off of this forum for having promoted and accomplished an illegal act.
For another, you will lose your civil rights, such as gun possession and voting.

The good side is that you will be housed, fed, and clothed for several years at California's expense. In prison. With Bubba as your cell-mate.

What part of "_illegal for you to possess_" do you not understand?


----------



## TheLAGuy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, for one thing you'll get kicked off of this forum for having promoted and accomplished an illegal act.
> For another, you will lose your civil rights, such as gun possession and voting.
> 
> The good side is that you will be housed, fed, and clothed for several years at California's expense. In prison. With Bubba as your cell-mate.
> 
> What part of "_illegal for you to possess_" do you not understand?


What do you mean? I didn't know it was completely illegal like NY. Thats all, just a simple questions.


----------



## VAMarine

Looks to be one year in jail so probably not a felony but totally not worth it.

CA law on mags is goofy as for what is legal and what is not. Some mags for grandfathered in etc. But the Beretta Storm mags are probably after the date that passed. I don't recall what specific year the Storm was released but pretty sure it was after the CA law took place.


----------



## TheLAGuy

VAMarine said:


> Looks to be one year in jail so probably not a felony but totally not worth it.
> 
> CA law on mags is goofy as for what is legal and what is not. Some mags for grandfathered in etc. But the Beretta Storm mags are probably after the date that passed. I don't recall what specific year the Storm was released but pretty sure it was after the CA law took place.


2004 I believe. Jail for a year, for possessing a mag more than 10+ rds. Thats nuts!

I've seen some guys on craigslist trying to sell these kinda mags, they're just asking for trouble I'd say. I mean to make $50?


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> 2004 I believe. Jail for a year, for possessing a mag more than 10+ rds. Thats nuts!
> 
> I've seen some guys on craigslist trying to sell these kinda mags, they're just asking for trouble I'd say. I mean to make $50?


No, that was the year the fed law lapsed, the CA bill predated that, I think it was 2000.


----------



## TheLAGuy

No I was saying the Beretta is from 2004.


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> No I was saying the Beretta is from 2004.


Gotcha'


----------



## faststang90

i have the sub px4 and used a full size px4 mag. it went from 13 to 17 rounds


----------



## high pockets

I think this may be a moot point. According to the calguns list, neither the PX4 Compact nor the PX4 Sub-Compact is approved for sale in California. Only the PX4 Storm full size with the 4" barrel is approved.


----------



## Kingfish

Did you ever fine a grip spacer for your PX4 Compact. I'm looking for a spacer for the 20 round 9mm


Jaybranham said:


> I just purchased a px4 compact in 9mm. Will the extended 20 rd magazine fit the compact? And also wandering if the snap grip extender that comes on the subcompact mag will fit on the bottom of a compact mag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kingfish

Did you find a grip spacer for your PX4 ? If so, where ?


maeyhem said:


> I'm looking for similar info. Looking to find out if there are grip extenders for 17 round magazines for the PX4 Storm Compact in 9mm.


----------



## Slenderloin

Can you increase the px4 subcompact mag with different springs?


----------



## oltex

denner said:


> All px4 mags and extensions are interchangeable except you can not use subcompact mags in the compact or fullsize, or compact mags in the fullsize. You cannot use flush compact mags with the subcompact floor plates(i.e snap grip) in the compact, because the floor plate is thicker(higher) for the subcompact, thus not allowing the compact mag to seat in the pistol with subcompact floor plates. Why you would want a snapgrip on the compact mag puzzles me, unless you have Andre the Giant hands.


Know this is OLD thread, but have looked all over this forum and cannot find answer--have a new PX4 Compact, and am looking for slightly more length on grip (no, am NOT Andre), and have had no luck finding extension to 15rd floorplate. 
Any suggestions?:smt115 Noted that X-Grips has been promising adapter for 17rd mag to Compact since mid-2014, but still none on their site. The Sub-compact snap-grip looks like it might be right size, but understand it won't work with Compact.


----------



## denner

oltex said:


> Know this is OLD thread, but have looked all over this forum and cannot find answer--have a new PX4 Compact, and am looking for slightly more length on grip (no, am NOT Andre), and have had no luck finding extension to 15rd floorplate.
> Any suggestions?:smt115 Noted that X-Grips has been promising adapter for 17rd mag to Compact since mid-2014, but still none on their site. The Sub-compact snap-grip looks like it might be right size, but understand it won't work with Compact.


X-grips are for the PX4 subcompact and the 17 round fullsize PX4 magazines, so, I don't believe that would work on compact magazines. The only extension I know of would be a +3 extension by Beretta which can be adapted to the 15 round compact mag, which may or may not give your hand more to hold on to.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Bear in mind that extending the grip of a small pistol makes it more difficult to conceal.

One has to assume that you bought a small gun so that you could conceal it more easily.
But the grip area of any pistol is the difficult part to hide. Extend it, and the problem becomes worse.

You can hide a longer barrel by just shoving it more deeply down into your pants, but the pistol's handle will always stick out.


One common strategy, when there are extended magazines available, is to carry the gun loaded with its shortest magazine in place and no grip extension, and also carry an extended magazine (or two, or three) as your reload(s).

Subcompact guns are experts' tools, so mastering useful accuracy with one requires serious and continual practice.
Do your practice with only the shortest magazine, and no grip extension. That's what you'll be shooting with first, if you're attacked.


----------



## oltex

Thanks to both denner & Steve for replies. Have always believed in practice with what I carry (except for only verification use of the expensive Buffalo Bore ammo), and do not have extended mags for any of my handguns--have tried cohorts extended Glock's, which I find awkward even for range use. Current carry is 84fs or BDA380 (essentially same except slide and decocker location/rotation) in a Crossbreed IWB (very comfortable). Comparing grips of the 380's to the PX4, noted they are same length, 380's are bit thicker and rounded-in at bottom rear, so the PX4 has more support for the palm and doesn't seem to want to rotate as much in hand--may be why it seems to be more accurate, especially with follow-ups, on initial tries. PX4 just feels like it needs about 1/4 to 3/8 inch more grip length to fit my hand. Will practice more with stock mag/grip to see if familiarity creates a happy marriage.


----------



## zogger

While this will not address ur desire for a longer grip, have you tried Talon Grip tape on ur Px4? I put it on mine and it helped me keep a much better grip. I put on the rubberized grips. They seemed fine. I did not go with the granulated.

Our CAPTCHA Challenge | BlueChannel, Inc. | a cut above web development


----------



## oltex

Picked up a couple of extra standard 15 round magazines, and couple of 3 round extensions (all Beretta OEM), all from Midway (mags briefly on sale for $31). Able to load full 18 rounds 9mm (stiff springs become a little more manageable if stored loaded for a while)--snug fit between floor plate extension and frame with no gap. Nice feel, and able to get little finger fully on grip--subjectively, think improves accuracy some, especial at 15 yards+. Currently, this is bedside pistol, with compact light mounted on rail, so concealability is not issue; when can, will pick up another Crossbreed supertuck for CC on this one, and use the 15 round mag--have been carrying either 84fs or Browning BDA (essentially same pistol), but really have fallen in love with LOVE the compact Storm now, and probably will carry that more once holstered (sans light). Again, thanks for to denner/Steve for feedback.


----------



## Gunmagwarehouse

*BERETTA PX4 9MM 20-ROUND STEEL Magazine is compatible.*

With PX4 Full Size 9MM, PX4 Compact 9MM, PX4 Sub-Compact 9MM* 
(Will extend below the base of the grip on a Compact and Sub-Compact)
Available in 17 and 20 round capacities. 
BERETTA PX4 9MM 20-ROUND STEEL MAGAZINE In Stock!.


----------



## Tchelle

VAMarine said:


> Allow me to rephrase...
> 
> They ARE ILLEGAL FOR YOU TO POSSESS.


Only in selected states 
In New Mexico you can posses and use any size magazine you choose including drum magazines 
There are only a handful of states in the usa that limit magazine capacity


----------



## Goldwing

Nice, respond to a 7 year old dead thread, don't read the whole thread, and then share the obvious with us. Welcome to the forum, I think?


----------

